
Show HN: `fpart` – sort file trees and pack them into bags - ciprian_craciun
https://github.com/martymac/fpart
======
ciprian_craciun
Note that the linked project was not developed by me.

However I find it extremely useful when dealing with large file-systems,
especially in migration scenarios. (I used to achieve this with complex `bash`
scripts, but next time I'll give it a try.)

~~~
detaro
Then please don't use the "Show HN" prefix, which is specifically reserved for
things the submitter made.

~~~
ciprian_craciun
OK, I definitively get it proprietary software, however how does this apply in
the following context:

* the submitted work is quite old (first commit was in 2011, although there has been some activity in 2019 and 2020);

* the submitted work was not already published on HN, and given that it is from around 2011 with a few releases since then, and that it wasn't yet submitted on HN, I don't think I took any "credit" from the authors which might have subsequently submitted it themselves; (because they would have submitted it in the interim if they wanted to;) (moreover I clearly disclaimed it in the comment immediately after publishing it;)

* the submitted work is quite useful and not well popularized; (I sought for such a tool a few months ago, but failed to find it;)

* the submitted work is open source, thus by definition anyone can fork it, modify a single line of code, and now he is one of the authors;

Basically I'm asking: how should one submit software that wasn't developed by
themselves, but which ultimately is useful and can be tried by anyone.

Should I submit it as a link? I thought that plain links are mainly for
"writings", and that "Show HN" is mainly for software.

